# OEM Head Unit Mod?



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

Where would one start if one wanted to....
Bypass the amplification section on his OEM Radio to get a somewhat flat (or not maybe just better) outputs to his amps? And bypass his RF360.2
Specifically i'm looking for someone the do the mod (for money of course)
Why say you?
Because, the HU in question has voice command that controls the AC, Navi, AM, FM, XM, In Dash Changer, volume, track, disk,station,presets etc etc
So i am hesitant to part with it. The other reason is i'm not sure the AC will work without it
So that is my dilemma.
I would surly entertain any other solutions you good folks would have 

Oh almost forgot the vehicle is a honda ridgeline


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I may be able to help you. The way I would go about it is to try and source another unit. Maybe check with some junk yards and experiment on it. I do a good bit of modifying on amps, HU, ect. PM me and we can talk about it.

Matt


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I have done this on a few, some it is hard to do, I prefer to take the digital signal out instead, if it has one that can be used as not all do, then go digital into an outboard processor so you have some tuning capability. 

But, his processing is probably in the HU so you might not have an unmolested line level signal available. Maybe a digital signal and then find a way to inject that into the 360???

I have ran into more than a few stock HU that have a parallel digital signal from the read head into the processor that included the DAC. The outputs of the chip were already messed up at line level so no way to use that type of HU effectively. 

In my 06 Vette I am using the stock HU as it has an unmolested line level output, skipping the processing and horrible output of the Blose amp, then to a 7 band EQ then to the amps as a temp solution and it works very well actually. This is an interim step as I sell Vette audio packages and some want to use their stock HU's. Next up I will have a HU with digital output and a digital input processor for those wanting to go that route, I do not sell the processors or HUs, just install materials, amps, speakers, subs, etc........

Always best to skip as much conversion as possible, at least in my many years of playing with this stuff

Check out the MS-8 thread, we are trying to find a usable place to inject direct digital into it which I have found the location but not sure about the signal required so a real engineer is working on that now, I was just a high level tech and no longer have the gear required at my disposal. 

Rick


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks guys sorry for the long delay (went to disneyland last week).

Another part of this story is i'm trying to also get rid of the 360.2 ( i have been through 6 units the latest one so called factory refurbished wont hold a OEM setup blah blah bluetooth blah blah low output etc etc. 

I saw a HU only on ebay 

As soon as i get another HU I will shoot the both of you PM's

Thanks...


----------

